# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Vendo Harina de Lúcuma

## davidoc

Nombre comercial: Harina de Lúcuma 
Descripcion: La Harina de Lúcuma es elaborada a partir de la Lucuma fresca y madura seleccionada para poder ser procesada en su punto optimo de maduracion. La pulpa de la Lucuma es deshidratada y pulverizada para obtener la Harina de Lucuma lo que permite preservar las caracteristicas unicas de este exquisito y exotico fruto. 
La Harina de Lúcuma es perfecto para la preparación de batidos, yogures, tartas, helados, postres y bebidas exóticas. 
Estabilidad: 12 meses en condiciones adecuadas de almacenamiento 
Presentaciones: Bolsas 5 Kg 
Tipos: Harina de Lúcuma Esterilizada (Irradiada) 
Harina de Lúcuma convencional  
Adjunto Ficha Técnica para mayor información  
Saludos 
David Ortiz C.Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones de harina de lúcuma ganan preferencia en EEUU, Reino Unido y Australia VENDO TARA EN FRUTA O EN HARINA Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma Vendo lúcuma (harina o pulpa) VENTA DE LÚCUMA (FRUTA Y HARINA) HUANTA - AYACUCHO - PERÚ

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola davidoc: 
Te paso un contacto en Valencia (España) que parece estar interesado en harina de lúcuma deshidratada. Tal vez puedas establecer algún vínculo comercial con él. ¡Buena Suerte!  *Te copio el aviso que vi en Agronegociosperu.org:*  *21.05.09 Harina de lúcuma deshidratada* Estoy interesada en la exportacion de la harina de lucuma deshidratada, tengo contactos que podrian ser interesantes, me gustaria tener informacion para saber los pasos a seguir. atte. Manoli Ortega V. 
Manoli Ortega Vazquez
Particular karmasuri@hotmail.com valencia-españa

----------


## Kathy Perez

BUENOS DIAS 
ME GUSTARIA SABER CUAL ES EL PRECIO DE KILO DE HARINA DE LUCUMA , Y LA CANTIDAD MINIMA DE VENTA. QUIERO INICIAR UN PROYECTO DE HARINAS DE LUCUMA,

----------


## Ast Sobenes

Harina de lucuma precio por favor.

----------


## Ast Sobenes

PRecio por favor de la Harina de Lucuma

----------

